# wiring diagram for Wood Chuck wc-17 chipper



## pjksr1955 (Mar 27, 2010)

I am working on a woodchuck wc-17 chipper. It has a ford, 4 cylinder, gas engine with fuel injectors. I can get engine to run for about 5 seconds then it shuts down. It will not start back up unless I disconnect battery. After I put battery cable back on, engine will start again but will only run for a few seconds. I have fuel at the injector rail when engine shuts down. Don't know the pressure, need a gauge..My friend bought this chipper at a sale and asked me to look at it. Someone has added a two position toggle switch but doesn't matter what position its in. When engine is running and you flip this switch nonthing changes..I hope someone can HELP....thanks


----------



## dinasnore (Sep 15, 2018)

I have the same problem and need the same diagram. I have talked to Altec, Engine Distributors, and Pitt Auto. And all are dead ends for a wiring diagram. Maybe somebody has some new info. Like the previous poster said.....Help...thanks


----------



## Eq Broker (Sep 17, 2018)

I believe, the engine has a Murphy switch on them. If the Murphy senses low oil pressure, low/high voltage, or high temp, it will shut the engine off to save it from blowing. If it does have a Murphy switch, hold it in while running and then check the gauges and make sure none of the previous is happening. It could even be a bad Murphy switch that could be causing the problems. I can get the Murphy switches for you. You'll have to look on the back of the Murphy switch and get the number. Usually, they run a 518APH.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## dinasnore (Sep 17, 2018)

Eq Broker said:


> I believe, the engine has a Murphy switch on them. If the Murphy senses low oil pressure, low/high voltage, or high temp, it will shut the engine off to save it from blowing. If it does have a Murphy switch, hold it in while running and then check the gauges and make sure none of the previous is happening. It could even be a bad Murphy switch that could be causing the problems. I can get the Murphy switches for you. You'll have to look on the back of the Murphy switch and get the number. Usually, they run a 518APH.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help Dave. Unfortunately my chipper engine is an Ford 4cyl electronic fuel injection gas engine (LRG425) and the electronic engine controller governs the engine speed and all the safety shutdowns. I do see that the oil pressure sender has no wire connected to it and there is no wire connected to the downstream pole on the oil gauge, but without a wiring diagram, I don't dare start connecting wires and risk frying the ECM or EPM with a wrong connection. After hours of internet searching and calls to multiple Ford Power Product dealers, I have been unable to obtain the correct wiring diagram for my application. Apparently Ford Power Products made and furnished the wiring harness for each eguipment mfg that used their engines in their product. Woodchuck chippers are now minimally supported by Altec but only for the chipper mechanism itself. They tell you to contact Ford Power Products but as I stated above, I am unable to obtain anything more from Ford distributors than a quote of over $3500 for a new and updated EPM. Thanks again Dave, maybe someone else will have some info.
Mike


----------



## ray benson (Sep 18, 2018)

I sent a conversation to members for any help on the wiring diagram. Hopefully someone will respond.
@802climber 
@Bigus Termitius
@squirrel64


----------



## dinasnore (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks Ray. I found three relays mounted to the intake side of the engine cowling that don't seem to be working. They are similar to the relays that are in many Ford car and truck fuse boxes. They are normally used as starter, ecm power, lighting. etc relays. These on my chipper are housed in plastic covers with metal brakets to bolt to the engine cowling. I found some on eBay and bought a set of three. Maybe they will help. The odd thing about this that I have three wiring diagrams for Ford LRG425 engines and none of them have any of these relays anywhere in the diagram. Maybe that detail alone will help me narrow down the correct diagram.
Thanks again for your help, maybe these additional details will help and someone will respond
Mike Williams


----------

